# help with wheels...



## dwmoore13 (Oct 23, 2010)

okay, i wanna go with 17's on the front and 18's on the back but i dont know what size tires to go with.. i want em to be kinda wide on the back for a little more traction. im gonna go with the nitto street/drag radials. any help will be appreciated


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

First off there are a few questions to be answered, that will help get you more precise answers

1) What width rims are you looking to get?
2) What are the offsets going to be? 
3) What brand of tire do you want?

There are way too many variables without these three factors, for anyone to give you a real good answer. A lot of people only give the details on one or two of these factors and that is why people ask the same questions over and over again, and always get a different answer. Then can't figure out why something worked for one person and doesn't work for them

The more info you give out, the better results you can get back. If you do a search on here you will see tons of info for what you're looking for, but remember those three questions


----------

